# 3 tab shingles - any brands to avoid?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Do you absolutely need a 3-tab vs and architectural?


----------



## aribert (Apr 7, 2012)

No, I do not need to use 3-tab but I am comfortable using them and cost is an issue. Currently this house has a value of about $25K and dimensional shingles would not affect its value. My stretch on this roof will be to use synthetic underlayerment and self adhesive roll roofing on the shed roof portion for the first time. 

Except for one organic shingle (buckled and curled within 2years- ugly looking and way past its lifespan but still water tight after 24 yrs) I have had good results with 3-tabs. Then again I only do a roof once every 5 to 7 years.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I would save the money on the synthetic and apply it to the dimensionals.

Just a better shingle and the cost differentials are very slight.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I recommend the Certainteed Silver Birch Landmark.If your wanting a silver/grayish color that is.

IMO I find it a waste of money to use synthetic and put a 3 tab over that.As its been said pick a solid architectural shingle and put it over some 15lb felt.

I don't care who says an arch shingle won't affect the value because it does and not always a financial aspect but by visual.I can guaranty you this though.You will sell your home faster with an arch shingle than a tab.I have seen it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Roofmaster417 said:


> I recommend the Certainteed Silver Birch Landmark.If your wanting a silver/grayish color that is.
> 
> IMO I find it a waste of money to use synthetic and put a 3 tab over that.As its been said pick a solid architectural shingle and put it over some 15lb felt.
> 
> I don't care who says an arch shingle won't affect the value because it does and not always a financial aspect but by visual.I can guaranty you this though.You will sell your home faster with an arch shingle than a tab.I have seen it.


+1

Exactly my point. Well said.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

all brands, hey there three tabs. cant remember the last time i used three tab shingles. price difference to dimensional's isnt that much.


----------



## GRed (Dec 15, 2011)

*3 Tab vs dimensional*

Well I was considering putting on 3 tab but after this discussion I'm going with the dimensional it's $138 more and I am going to sell im guessing less than 2yrs I reroof 18 yrs ago myself with 3 tab now I will go with the dimensional. Isn't 3 tab out of code 

Does anyone suggest tips on installing them they look like pretty straight forward. I also was told that using a nail gun even tho I would be a novice at it it's still faster than hand nailing them


----------



## aribert (Apr 7, 2012)

I ended up using Tamko 3 tab. I have yet to sell a house, so resale is of no concern to me. A couple of my houses will get dimensionals when a new roof is needed. I have been looking at roofs lately, and while there there are some really nice looking ones, there are a lot of hokey looking dimensionals out there also.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I have yet to have an arch. shingle blow off except in a tornado or hurricane.
But I have to keep bundles of at least 1/2 dozen differant 3 tabs just to keep up with calls for missing tabs on shingles.


----------

